

Show HN: Generating a HTML QR code - pa7
http://www.patrick-wied.at/projects/html-qr/

======
blhack
If you're looking to generate QR codes, you can also use google charts api:

[https://chart.googleapis.com/chart?chs=150x150&cht=qr...](https://chart.googleapis.com/chart?chs=150x150&cht=qr&chl=http%3A%2F%2Fnews.ycombinator.com%2F&choe=UTF-8)

You can embed this into your webpages as images.

~~~
pa7
Works fine as long as you don't want to generate new QR codes when you're
offline. I have to admit, if you're intending to generate QR codes only
online, the charts api is the better way to go, since it's more likely to have
users with JavaScript disabled than users with image tags disabled _g_

------
nigma
On Chrome 15 Win there seems to be some tiles alignment issue when browser
zoom is set to something else than the default value. On the other hand recent
FF and IE render just fine.

------
machinespit
saving the qr code doesn't add the .png extension (it just downloads a
"download" file, not "download.png"). I'm using Chrome 15 on Win7.

~~~
pa7
Hey! I know and I also know that this isn't nice. It is because QR-Designer is
using the HTML Canvas' toDataURL function to save the image. The download then
gets initiated by setting the dataurl as the document.location.href.
Unfortunately I can't control the file name with that technique. I'd really
appreciate any hints on how to solve that better (without a server)

Edit: By the way if you're wondering what he's talking about. It's QR-
Designer: <http://www.patrick-wied.at/projects/qr-designer/>

